# Pristine Instrumental Music



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

A variation on "The most serenely beautiful instrumental music" 

This thread is dedicated to what can be described as *crystalline, distilled or riverlike*. This includes works that are simple but well made and also works that are complex yet clean. Sometimes more *reserved, cool headed*.

*Examples:*

Sibelius - Symphony No. 6

Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp

Webern - Op. 21, 22

Boulez - Livre pour Quatuor, Memoriale

Takemitsu - The Dorian Horizon

Ligeti - Lontano, Cello concerto

Some of these pieces admittedly have sections that cannot be described as "taciturn" though. Close enough is acceptable within boundaries, if words could describe music there would be no reason for it to be.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Perhaps I should have added a poll, TC loves polls.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Parsifal Overture?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

It's on the edge along with the Sibelius and Ligeti examples, because the thickness and pathos tend to absorb everything.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ravel piano stuff (d'oh)?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

'La Vallée des Cloches' from Miroirs counts, 'Et la lune descend sur le temple qui fut' from Debussy's Images counts on the same spirit.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ravel _Ma Mere L'Oye_ falls within your parameters. In fact, Ravel and Debussy both probably lead the pack here. How about _The Lark Ascending_ by RVW?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The Lark Ascending is too indulgent, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune doesn't count either.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Kurtag - Tre Pezzi and Tre Altra Pezzi for Clarinet and Cimbalom, Op. 38a


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

^ Very nice, I liked those pieces.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Would Schumann's Gesänge der Frühe, Op.133, qualify? I think of it as having a quality of limpidity, but pristine and crystalline would seem also to be applicable.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Bach - Air.

It has such a mastery of being complex and deceptivley simple at the same time, not to mention the harmony of the entire piece overall is magnificent.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> This thread is dedicated to what can be described as *crystalline, distilled or riverlike*. This includes works that are simple but well made and also works that are complex yet clean.


One name immediately came to mind: Vivaldi. E.g. this:






The slow movement is particularly crystalline.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Arvo Part's much maligned Spiegel im Spiegel.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Satie's _Gymnopedies_?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Liszt: Un Sospiro from 3 Concert Studies, S144 No. 3.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

For me all Bruckner's music is pristine, but I know that it's not easily matches with a description given in this thread as being somewhat taciturn , but it is cool headed in my perception ...music that is untouched by this world problems


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Nikolai Roslavets - Three Etudes, No. 2 (1914)


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

Scelsi: 

Pfhat.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

JS Bach Goldberg Variations BWV 988,Kenneth Gilbert


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> . . .
> 
> This thread is dedicated to what can be described as *crystalline, distilled or riverlike*. This includes works that are simple but well made and also works that are complex yet clean. Sometimes more *reserved, cool headed*.
> 
> . . .


Sorry I'm at a loss here. Dispassionate academic music? Maybe Bach's "Die Kunst der Fuge." No, too complex and fiddly maybe.

Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 11 opening movement then.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)




----------

